# Musky bait storage options



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I'd like to hear what type of tackle boxes/storage you guys use for any and all type of musky baits. I have all my rubber in big Plano boxes, I have a Magnum Lakewood box for most of my cranks/jerks/topwater and a I keep a handful of bucktails in there too. Honestly, not a big fan of the Lakewood. It is hard to pull baits out without getting tangled and always dropping baits in the bottom of the box. Anything you would really recommend?

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I use this for bucktails that will fit Big Game Tackle Box
Team Cordwood box for big baits and big rubber
homemade for giant bucktails.
another homemade for smaller cranks (same one Tyler has) 
I had a lakewood monster, I sold it because I got rid of so many baits I really didn't need it but I did like it. 
I use the deep 3700 for bondys, smaller rubber, gliders etc. 
Special mate for 8,10 inch zils and and other trolling cranks. 

Depending on where I'm fishing I swap baits out of certain boxes/cases since i never take all my stuff at once anymore.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions!! I definitely like hanging my bucktails but starting to think that plano's might be the best option for just about everything else. Plus the baits are much easier to see in a Plano then hanging down inside of a box... I should really be more concerned with putting fish in the boat instead of how my baits are stored.. 

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I use Planos, but I don't have a lot of big baits!


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I use a commercial mayo container and cut some downspout to put inside for my big bucktails, I have seen people use the plastic kitty litter containers as well. It has a lid, I can fit a lot of baits in it and travels well. Price was right if you know someone with a cat or in the restaurant business....


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

I have a cooler that I took the lid off of and hang the baits on the rim. The handle is nice for carrying around, and I will put extra hooks and some tools at the bottom of the cooler in small PLANO boxes. I would like to get a Lakewood or equivalent sometime though, but this works just fine until then.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Look up b&b tackle, great boxes for decent price. Real nice walleye crank boxes also. Vertical boxes


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a big lakewood but I'm like you guys... pulling baits out of the bottom of it is a pain and the inside is black, I feel like the lures disappear in it... so I don't even use it.
However, I do use the Lakewood Pedestal buddy, it never leaves my boat. Lures that hang from this are used on a regular basis, its nice not having to dig through boxes. Lakewood Pedestal Pal - Large 
Typically all my bigger stuff hangs from this, and I interchange alot as per season & weather... the rest goes in deep plano boxes stored in boat


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Pike said:


> I use a commercial mayo container and cut some downspout to put inside for my big bucktails, I have seen people use the plastic kitty litter containers as well. It has a lid, I can fit a lot of baits in it and travels well. Price was right if you know someone with a cat or in the restaurant business....


If you ever find the time, I'd love to see some pics of your mayo and kitty litter tackle boxes. I love finding other uses for what's normally considered trash.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Lazy, here is a picture of the container. Easy bucktail storage, you can hang other baits as well.


----------



## nick220722 (Aug 27, 2015)

I made a pedestal mount by gluing a bunch of downspout sections together. Can fit about 20 baits in it. It usually has my A team in it and just in case those don’t work I bring about ten Plano 3700s full of stuff I mostly don’t use.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Pike said:


> View attachment 474812
> View attachment 474813
> 
> Lazy, here is a picture of the container. Easy bucktail storage, you can hang other baits as well.


Now that's using your noggin! I love it! Thank you!!!


----------

